# ماهو نظام الصرف الامريكي وكيفية تصميمة



## AHMADBHIT (14 مايو 2014)

عملت نظام الصرف الا هو غرف التفتيش ولقيت المالك بيقولي هنعمل نظام امريكي ماهو النظام وكيفية تصميمة


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (14 مايو 2014)

منذ الثمانينيات بدأنا انتاج مواسير ووصلات pvc وكلها بالجوان - حلقات احكام كاوتش- لون المواسير والوصلات كان رمادى لداخل المبانى وخارجها - الاعمده المعلقه- واتفقنا ان يكون اللون البرتقالى تحت الارض - صرف مدفون خارج المبنى- وكانت احتياطيات التركيب تستلزم مهاره من الصانع- علامه على الماسوره تحدد مسافة التداخل - ووضع جوان الاحكام بطريقه سليمه داخل مجراه- ووضع ماده مزلقه على طرف الماسوره بعد سلب وشطف طرفها وايضا ماده مزلقه على الجوان الحاكم لتيسير ادخالهما فى بعض- واستمر تدريبنا للكثير على اتقان هذه الطريقه واستمر الحال .
بعض السباكين قاموا باستحضار 
0 النظام الامريكانى معهم من الدول العربيه المجاوره وكانت تجاره رائجه لهم - وكانت الدعايه تخاطب السباك بالدرجه الاولى - فهو نظام بدون جوانات حاكمه - ولايحتاج شطف الزيل بالمبرد ولا يحتاج مواد مزلقه ولا يحتاج مهاره فى ادخال القطع ببعضها- واصبحت التركيبات الصحيه من ايسر ما يمكن - قص والصق- واختصت مواسيره ووصلاته باللون الابيض-اما سبب التسميه ان انتاج اللون الرمادى حسب المواصفات الالمانيه والابيض حسب المواصفات الامريكيه- اذن فى النهايه النظام الامريكانى حسب التسميه الشائعه فى مصر - مواسير ووصلات تتصل ببعضها باللصق ولونها ابيض- بغض النظر عن سلامة ذلك من الناحيه الفنيه من عدمه وهذا ليس وقته حيث ينطبق عليه القول الادبى المشهور خطأ شائع احسن من صحيح مغمور . لعلى اوضحت


----------



## AHMADBHIT (15 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي الرد ولكن انا اقصد النظام الامريكي هو توصيلة الاخط الخارجي سمعت ان هزا النظام لايوجد به غرفة تفتيش خارجية 
ولكن بيكون هناك وصلة تنظيف السوال كيفية تصميمة وهل هزا صحيح انا اسف عندي الكي بورد بتكتب خاطئ حرف >


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (15 مايو 2014)

بدل غرفة التفتيش بمشترك 45 على خط الصرف ثم كوع 45 على المشترك من نفس مقاس المشترك طبعا وتنتهى بباب تفتيش قلاووظ للصيانه. وهناك طريقه اسهل فى الصيانه - نكتفى بمشترك 45 ونغلق الولد بطبة تفتيش قلاووظ لتكون مهمة الصيانه للخط سهله .هذا اذا كان الغرض استبدال غرف التفتيش المنزليه بوصلات تفتيش حسب النظام الامريكى .
هناك وسيله اخرى فى حالة وجود هذة الوصله فى نهاية خط الصرف وبداية التوصيل على المطبق - تتكون من وصله اشبه بالجالى تراب ( ان لم تجد الوصله ممكن مشترك- دخول الصرف المنزلى من الولد وتركيب ال اس من الزيل والغطاء يركب على رأس المشترك)لكن بدون حاجز مائى ويتم توصيل الصرف المنزلى فى المدخل ويركب عليها من اسفل s ( اس) من نفس المقاس حاجز ريحه وطبعا غطاء مقلوظ للتفتيش من اعلى. فى انتظار الرد


----------



## AHMADBHIT (15 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا وياريت لو صور للايضاح


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (15 مايو 2014)

لا اعرف طريقة رفع الصور فى الموقع ولكن راسلنى على [email protected] لاتمكن من ارسال الصور التوضيحيه لك.


----------



## AHMADBHIT (15 مايو 2014)

كل قد اية اعمل مشترك لو كان الخط النهائي كبير


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (15 مايو 2014)

- 

هذه بعض الصور التوضيحيه - منقوله- ولكنها تفى بالغرض - اما الرد على المسافات - رجاء ذكر طول الخط داخل المبنى وقطره.


----------



## AHMADBHIT (19 مايو 2014)

انا اسف علي التاخير 
طول الخط 30 متر والقطر 6 بوصة


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (20 مايو 2014)

لو انت فى الموقع وافترضنا السدد - ما هى المسافه المناسبه التى تيسر لك انهاء السدد فى الخط - 5 متر مثلا- 7 متر - افترض السدد وحسب الموقع - ضيق المكان او اتساعه - حرية الحركه-والافضل الا تصل الى 10 متر لسهولة الصيانه ليس الا- وعموما قطر 160 مم - ليس من السهل انسداده مع مراعاة الميول.


----------



## AHMADBHIT (21 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياهندسة


----------

